# Remington 1911 R1 Pistol



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, learn something new everyday. Just happen to be on Remingtons web site and saw there new 1911 pistol. Looks pretty nice to me. I grew up on Remington guns and its nice to see them getting into the pistol market. Hopefully that pistol will live up to its name and be worth the money. If anybody happens to get there hands on one of those be sure and tell us what you think.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw this a little while ago and was likewise intrigued so I talked to VAMarine about it and he pointed out this link and had the following to say:

The Michael Bane Blog: Remington II

"It's brand new and as far as I know hasn't started shipping yet. It's of the "GI" flavor, but at least offers a dovetailed front sight. Also of note is the short trigger. Word is that it uses the Colt style firing pin safety which I do prefer over other mechanical variations however I feel that Springfield and the "custom" guys do the right thing with light firing pins and heavier firing pin springs. The R1 is also Carbon Steel and not stainless, not a big issue to me but some prefer stainless over carbon.

I'd give it a pass until some more reviews come out, but I'm not overly enthused about it. Almost everyone makes a 1911 and it takes more than a Modernized GI to make my heart sing. "


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im going to take a serious look as soon as I can at one of them. I like its specs personally..although Id have the sights changed


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

There are some range reports on the 1911 forums.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a review I found. Remington 1911 R1 Handgun


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

The Remington R1 has been featured on the cover of a few magazines. The most recent one that I'm aware of is the June 2010 issue of "Shooting Illustrated".


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Allterrain said:


> Wow, learn something new everyday. Just happen to be on Remingtons web site and saw there new 1911 pistol. Looks pretty nice to me. I grew up on Remington guns and its nice to see them getting into the pistol market. Hopefully that pistol will live up to its name and *be worth the money*. If anybody happens to get there hands on one of those be sure and tell us what you think.


Any idea on what it costs?? I have dial up here, and the remington page won't load, and i can't find a price on it anywhere.


----------



## nightal (Mar 19, 2010)

The last I have seen it is under $700.00 MSLP $699.00.


----------



## nightal (Mar 19, 2010)

Someone on GB has them buy now, $619.00.


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks...this gun...the new xd(m) 45...and a gun show this weekend. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, someone on Glocktalk stated they had 1, so I know they are finally shipping


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

My LGS had one in stock and in the for-sale case yesterday. They got it out for me to examine and it looks really nice and to be a real bargain at the price. One of the 1911 aficionados who works there was saying that the R1 would be a great platform to mod and pointed to how the sights are affixed as an example. When we cycled the slide, it was surprisingly smooth and with no slop in the fit.

If I were in the market for an inexpensive, no-frills .45 ACP, this would be a leading candidate. At the price, you'd probably have cash for extra accessories and mods.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

LGS here has them for 629 bucks.....I agree with the previous poster very nice tight no frills gun. I think it would be a decent deal on a pretty good weapon.

RCG


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Hmmm*

I don't yet own any 1911's but I definitely have at least one on my "futures" list. If I owned several "top tier" 1911's I probably wouldn't be all that interested in this new R1 from Remington, but the price is right, so I am all ears at this point. If this continues to get good reviews it might end up in my hands before too long. :mrgreen:


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Saw 2 new ones at the DFW gun show this weekend. Nice looking guns. One was $579 and the other one was $629.......both new in the box.


----------

